# do they really work



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

a lot of my property is typical michigan swamp with the black muck and standing water.this keeps me from using the back of my property,i was wondering if an argo or max can get through this stuff with the optional tracks?any other tips or advice would be great.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

mau said:


> a lot of my property is typical michigan swamp with the black muck and standing water.this keeps me from using the back of my property,i was wondering if an argo or max can get through this stuff with the optional tracks?any other tips or advice would be great.


We use one in our swamp...as long as you have a trail wide enough to get through, and wide enough to make turns, with tracks, you are good to go. With the tires, it floats, so depending on the water, they might be a better option.

I would not say they are unstoppable though, so I would invest in a winch of say 4000 lbs or so. If you are able to get one of these stuck, you need a way to get them out!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Make sure you have a winch.Argo are hard to beat, my buddy has one and its great.I have a quad,but would love to have an argo to.


----------



## AlmontHappycamper (May 25, 2005)

Where is your property? I've put the tracks on mine for the season, I can bring it out and you can try it. The tracks I think only work well in snow, without tracks may yield better performance in swampy conditions. When I bought mine from Dave Knapp in Lapeer, he had a "test" area set up behind his shop that was real swamp with many mucky areas and running without tracks was no problem at all.


----------



## lostyooper (Jan 31, 2005)

i have to put the tracks on mine to get thru the swamp behind my house. I tried with out them and after a few trips and ruts i have to use the tracks or else i get stuck. It has a winch which has come in handy back there. I even had to go back and pull my neighbors 4 wheeler out, he tried to go where my argo can and was burried. the tracks are also great in the snow .

Dave


----------

